# Point ID please



## Blueholetraveler (Dec 10, 2014)

Found this point in a food plot in Washington county over the weekend. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 10, 2014)

Points like this are a conundrum.  If the base is ground it could be Paleo.  However there are many Mississippian points with this shape (it appears to have been resharpened several times by a later culture).  I'm interested in what others will think.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 10, 2014)

But I'm thinking transitional paleo Dalton that has been heavily resharpened with serrations.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2014)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> But I'm thinking transitional paleo Dalton that has been heavily resharpened with serrations.





I agree.


----------



## shirttail (Dec 10, 2014)

It's not heat treated and has the old type serrations....... makes me think it's old/Paleo.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 10, 2014)

Dalton. I believe that puts it 8 to 10 thousand years old?


----------



## Blueholetraveler (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 10, 2014)

Man I would be all over that food plot after deer season. That is a rare find and it is likely there is more material in that area.  All artifact hunters would kill to walk around that food plot.  I'm interested in what you find there. Keep us updated please.


----------



## Blueholetraveler (Dec 10, 2014)

I am planning on going back after the new year to see what else we can find.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 10, 2014)

There are some Woodland points like the Yadkin that are similar to that one, but I agree with the others. Several things about it scream "Dalton" to me. More specifically, I would call it a Hardaway/Dalton if I found it here.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 11, 2014)

I dig holes in the ground and read dirt. One time I got down about 40 inches and pulled up a "point" . My question them becomes Erosion v Sedimentation??? Man made erosion is bad and gets a slap on the back of the hand, but I understand back in Paleo time they already had torture treatments going on. To whop the inside palm of the hand like my mamma did to her Piano students. 

So my question being, the deeper you go the older?????  FOP Flop .  

Archelogy I love. I Ticle myselfsometimes reading about a old Indian pointing tree , same as the one like to broke my neck riding on my old mammas horse out in the woods I had saddled and took oft on in de woods at maybe 8 years old on a MacClelland saddle I saddled  and took off on.  I still had uncles at de time would bend over in a right good Ford when passing under a limb on a road.  Anyway , I bent over to get under that supposed leaning pointing indian arrow wood tree , that was recouperating from my daddies latest attempt to log to pay the tax on so that maybe, next time, he could have some profit in it to send his son off to college with .

I bent over on the old horse (30+) years old on the old horse named "Traveler" for some reason. That archway regular woods logging sapling cought this young'un by the head and Traveler was as deaf den as I am now. I said Whoa  but she was deaf . The back end of that McClelland saddle had one more chance to kill a Southern White boy. I was scrunch tight in the highback saddle with that old horse still pushing but I recon I was man enough at that age not to be got the best of by McClelland and/or a deaf horse .


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## bluemarlin (Dec 11, 2014)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


>



They now allow wifi iPads at the institution. 



Cool find. Good luck w the search after the new year.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 13, 2014)

bluemarlin said:


> They now allow wifi iPads at the institution ...


----------



## Big7 (Jan 13, 2015)

Call Larry Witcher in Monroe.

Number is in the phone book.

If he don't know, forget about it.
He will though.

Master of all collections, arrow heads to 
fruit jars, he's da' MAN!


----------



## dtala (Jan 14, 2015)

Dalton, made from some tough rock to work. Nice find. Congrats


----------

